# Forgive me father, for I have excessed...



## Rude Rudi (19/1/17)

So, I am on a bit of a DIY hiatus following 6 months or so in which I made every recipe which sounded remotely good, had a famous mixer's name on it or just to try and find a use for my infamous dusty pear! As a result, I currently sit with 60 odd bottles of juice which I have to deplete before I make more... This will off course ease the budget a bit and allow me to get those missing flavours, non-flyers and that dammed Zeppola (which is in every new recipe over the last 6 weeks) etc before I start mixing again - probably mid Feb based on my calcs...

The good thing about having excess juice is that I discovered some treasures which were overlooked whilst enjoying the latest and greatest recipes (Cuprian, Apple Butah, etc) and this led to some remarkable discoveries over the last couple of days... My modus operandi has been to use at least 4 NEW juices each day (juices I made over the last 6 months or so) until I have gone through my entire arsenal and then start from the beginning until I have depleted most of my stock.

Last night I cracked open a bottle of *Strawvana* by @Mike which I made in the beginning of November '16 - all I can say is WOW, WOW, WOW!!!! This beauty ages better than Cindy Crawford and Meerlust Rubicon combined!!!! At 12 weeks, this masterpiece is absolutely stunning!!! The creams have melded exquisitely and is now richer and creamier than ever. The strawberry held up surprisingly well - complimented by the Raspberry off course. I have vaped it exclusively the whole day and have not bothered with other 3 unfortunate souls in my rotation bag! I think the raspberry is the secret weapon here - it adds that little accent to elevate the juice just enough without announcing itself too prominently.

If you give this juice to 10 people, I imagine that one person will identify the raspberry - and that is (in my opinion) the holy grail of a world class e-juice... It is that little something extra, somewhat mystical and alluring "something", which makes you crave more and more... I can liken it to the never ending search for the elusive mystery ingredient in XXX. Many have tried and more have failed.


For those who have not experienced this oral orgasm, give it a go, you wont regret it one bit!!
Kudos to @Mike for making my 2017 start with a bang!!!!

*Strawvana *
TFA Strawberry 1.5
TFA Strawberry Ripe 1.5
TFA VBIC 4
TFA Marshmallow 0.5
Cap VC1 1.25
Cap Sweet Cream 0.8
Inawera Raspberry 0.4

Amen.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie (19/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I am on a bit of a DIY hiatus following 6 months or so in which I made every recipe which sounded remotely good, had a famous mixer's name on it or just to try and find a use for my infamous dusty pear! As a result, I currently sit with 60 odd bottles of juice which I have to deplete before I make more... This will off course ease the budget a bit and allow me to get those missing flavours, non-flyers and that dammed Zeppola (which is in every new recipe over the last 6 weeks) etc before I start mixing again - probably mid Feb based on my calcs...
> 
> The good thing about having excess juice is that I discovered some treasures which were overlooked whilst enjoying the latest and greatest recipes (Cuprian, Apple Butah, etc) and this led to some remarkable discoveries over the last couple of days... My modus operandi has been to use at least 4 NEW juices each day (juices I made over the last 6 months or so) until I have gone through my entire arsenal and then start from the beginning until I have depleted most of my stock.
> 
> ...


@Rude Rudi .... you just reminded me I have a bottle I made 27/09/2016 ...... bloody outstanding @Mike . I have to agree with you ... better with age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/1/17)

Wow! @Rude Rudi you have been busy! I get a bit overwhelmed with choice with my 20-odd bottles. You definitely deserve a break now 

BTW, Cuprian is pretty awesome - try adding a few drops of koolada to get that minty ice cream feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Wow! @Rude Rudi you have been busy! I get a bit overwhelmed with choice with my 20-odd bottles. You definitely deserve a break now
> 
> BTW, Cuprian is pretty awesome - try adding a few drops of koolada to get that minty ice cream feel.



Sounds good, will give a go!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/1/17)

Loved your writeup @Rude Rudi !
Thanks


----------



## Mike (19/1/17)

If replying here (general forum) is an issue, please go ahead and delete the post.

@Rude Rudi I'm glad you like it man. I may have mentioned, but it was the recipe that got me my first sale. Sadly the market is tough and amongst all the other S&C juices locally it never really took off. I thought it'd do it far more justice, to be free in the wild for DIYers to make, enjoy and eventually substitute into oblivion 

But really, glad you're enjoying it - time for a nostalgia vape of my stash

Reactions: Like 5


----------

